# Natural vivarium set up



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

how exactly would you go about it?, i would like to set up a natural viv with live plants, but was wondering how to go about it? any tips and pics would be very welcome


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to jump in but was wondering this myself, just starting to make my viv for a BD and have been meaning to ask if/what live plants you can add? Presuming the BD can make the most of this then?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

you need to be careful with real plants as some are not safe and can make your reptile ill, 

and humidity can be a problem, if your rep has a high humidity then some live plants with moist soil are great at keeping this level accurate, but others that need a low humidity, live plants can be a problem, and fake plastic plants are the second best solution


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yea i know it can be a pain to get live plants set up right but i want to try it out and see how it goes, im planning on a set up for anoles i think so relativly humid, ive already got a safe plant list 
BLUEBEAST REPTILE
but what i want to know is how to set it up, i mean do i simply but in some soil and plant them or is there more tricks to it?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

well i think your options are the drippers, or misting everyday, just trying to find other threads on it but not having much look :bash:

i'll keep looking


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

If you're anoles require around 22C and 70% humidity you should be able to follow the basic principles dartfrog keepers use to set up a natural viv. I don't know a lot about anoles however, but if you're interested take a look at Dendroworld • Index page - you will need to register to access a larger selection of boards on the forum. Lots of discussion on plants, bioactive substrate, etc.. There are also threads on this forum regards similar setups for some species of gecko and pygmy chameleons. Just make sure the animals environmental requirements are the same as those of the plant otherwise the plants are likely to die.


----------



## Othnelia (Jul 21, 2007)

Don't know much, but try in keep stuff in pots and containers beneath the substrate as the the roots will grow in and be a nightmare for cleaning.


... i think lol


----------

